# My new favorite pictures!



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

I know posted a couple yesturday,but I took a few today and I absolutely love these,so I had to show them off 
This is Duke playing with his favorite stuffed toy just a few hours ago:


















And here´s just a little comparison pic I made.








The first pic was taken the day I brought him home (12th of january) and the second was taken today (30th).
IN the first picture,he weighed under 4lbs,now he´s up to 6.2+lbs just over 2 weeks later

I dont realise how much he´s changed until I see pics like this up against each other 
His peronality has also bloomed..he´s a hoot!!! :


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I just LOVE that little face!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a gorgeous boy. I like the comparison shot too. He is growing like a weed.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is just adorable.....I love his color.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Soooooo cute! I love the pictures. He's so unique looking.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, Duke is a cutie. I can't believe how much he has grown in two weeks - amazing.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Duke has the cutest face! He is really growing, too!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love his face too! He "is" growing fast.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love your Little Duke and is he is growing into his name. Such a difference in size in the pictures. He is such a cutie and such unique coloring. I cant wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the first picture...he is so cute!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure is cute and growing up quickly! Just adorable.:


----------

